# Paid appraisal for Vintage Schwinn Cruiser / Stringray $20 via paypal



## tx3 (Jul 15, 2013)

I would like to know what this bicycle is worth since I'm not an expert.  Full disclosure, Im selling it and someone made an offer, I want to make sure its a fair offer.  Ill edit/remove this question as soon as I receive an reply from an *established member*.  To avoid any confusion or misunderstandings, Ill work with the first established member to reply or PM me.  I have an general idea of this bicycles value, but no direct comps to go on. 

thanks


----------



## sqrly (Jul 15, 2013)

I had a black one of those.  Mine was from 1982.


----------



## tx3 (Jul 15, 2013)

sqrly said:


> I had a black one of those.  Mine was from 1982.




yep, this one has a 80 stamped in the front hub.  It has the same type of look and feel found on old school ashtabula parts I came across.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 15, 2013)

I would jump for joy if I could buy that from you. Not sure if the 20" Cruisers are worth more than the 26" version though. Just for an example, two years ago I purchased a 26" 1981 Cruiser 5 in Chestnut for $150 from a Mesa AZ CL ad. It had a new set of tires worth 45 bucks and the bike was near mint. Bike values are higher on the West Coast and dirt cheap in the Mid West. Location makes a big difference in prices if selling locally so eBay sales will give you an average sell price in most cases.


----------



## tx3 (Jul 15, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> I would jump for joy if I could buy that from you. Not sure if the 20" Cruisers are worth more than the 26" version though. Just for an example, two years ago I purchased a 26" 1981 Cruiser 5 in Chestnut for $150 from a Mesa AZ CL ad. It had a new set of tires worth 45 bucks and the bike was near mint. Bike values are higher on the West Coast and dirt cheap in the Mid West. Location makes a big difference in prices if selling locally so eBay sales will give you an average sell price in most cases.




Thanks for the info.  I did try the completed sales for ebay, the closest comp I could find was this frame + fender for $325, repainted.  The seller wanted another $170 for the remaining parts.  Most of the other Stingrays/similar boys bikes dont have the whitewall tires and the front tire seems to ride low in the fork when compared to similar Schwinns, Im not sure what to make of that.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 15, 2013)

This isn't a Stingray. From the pic looks like just a 20" Cruiser. I have no idea how often these come up or value, but I would guess no where near an original Stingray.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 15, 2013)

What's the date on the badge? I'm not seeing that bike in the '80 Schwinn catalog. They list a 26" and a 24". That looks like a smaller (20"/24") frame with a 26" fork on it. V/r Shawn


----------



## sqrly (Jul 15, 2013)

In my mind, they are not worth as much as a 60's stingray, even though they are essentially the same.  I bought mine for $30 and sold it for $50 about ten years ago.  It is a schwinn.  Non collectors think they are worth a fortune...

I personally would sell it for $200-300 and would take 100-150 if I thought it was going to a good home and would be cherished.  But that is what they are worth to me, not somebody else.  Also depends if your trying to get top dollar, or just make a few bucks.

Also, I think the BB height is higher than stingray frames.


----------



## sqrly (Jul 15, 2013)

The fork is correct, mine had a longer fork and longer cranks than a stingray.  I think (have never seen any documentation of my theory) is that schwinn had designed this for BMX, but the BMX movement switched to straight frames and schwinn needed to sell some stock.  Hence the Cruiser.  It does have 20" wheels.


----------



## detroitbike (Jul 15, 2013)

*20 cruiser value*

Bike looks correct to me. Lots of bikes that were never listed in catalogs (especially Schwinn's)
     300 + value


----------



## detroitbike (Jul 15, 2013)

*bikes not in catalogs*

Schwinn was dying to off load old stale inventory in the 80's when
 they were behind the current trends. many bikes are _factory_ but not listed.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 15, 2013)

Personally, I wouldn't give $50 for it. Someone might pay $75. 

Parted out, maybe a bit more.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 15, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't give $50 for it. Someone might pay $75.
> 
> Parted out, maybe a bit more.




Larmo..........


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 16, 2013)

*!*

Seriously? $300 plus. Your nuts . Take the first $50 bucks you can get and move on. These wont be really collectible for about 40 more years. Maybe then you could get that but not right now . The premier BMX bikes of the time are only bringing a few hundred bucks and they are really the last of the collectible bikes. A good analogy for this bike is its like an 88 Buick not a 50's Cadillac .


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 16, 2013)

I would agree with the $50-$100 range. There might be a newbie out there who would pay more thinking it's a "vintage Schwinn" so who knows, but 50-100 is a good bet.


----------



## tx3 (Jul 16, 2013)

sqrly said:


> The fork is correct, mine had a longer fork and longer cranks than a stingray.  I think (have never seen any documentation of my theory) is that schwinn had designed this for BMX, but the BMX movement switched to straight frames and schwinn needed to sell some stock.  Hence the Cruiser.  It does have 20" wheels.




Hi, thank you for the reply and yes on the 20'' wheels. The tires read "Stingray 20 x 2.125"


----------



## tx3 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for everyones help, detroitbike Pm'ed me right away, Im going to stick to my word and get him paid out.


----------

